# ABA 8v X-flow swap into MKII, still have a couple wiring questions....



## sumpsfast (Jun 21, 2004)

I searched around for a while but I still need to find out if I need to do any auxillary wiring with this swap. I have an ABA 8v x-flow going into my MKII GTI. I picked up an OBDI ECU and wiring harness so I should be good to go, but I am wondering if there is any fuse box or alternator tampering that must be done.
BTW, the official x-flow swap was not helpful here.
Thx


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Haha.. Man i'm in the same boat!
So many questions to ask and so many things to figure out.. hahha
I got my turbo yesterday, all i need now is a manifold..


----------



## sumpsfast (Jun 21, 2004)

Awesome man, you going megasquirt?


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Yeah, i think so.
At least at this point it seems like the "easiest" way to go.. 
I dunno thou, i have a lot of crap to learn/figure out :bandhead:


----------



## sumpsfast (Jun 21, 2004)

bandhead eh??? lol.
I have spent so many hours on this thing the past couple weeks. It goes into paint on Tues. I have too many pics to start a thread, I need a new photobucket acct


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

You can donate $25 bucks and get unlimited usage and storage for a few years








I'd recomend that!


----------



## sumpsfast (Jun 21, 2004)

Oh really, are you serious... to photobucket? Is there a contact on there?


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Naw, i think there is a "contact" us link and then you can do it from there.. 
How's the project coming along??
Ive been on vacation for almost 2 weeks now, i want to work on my car soo bad.. ahha


----------



## sumpsfast (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Satur9)*

Got some sweet work in yesterday. I will get the wiring all straight this week and finish with the engine bay welding and grinding. I hope to start fiberglass and body filller in the bay by next week and will try to get the engine block blasted as well.
It is slow-as-it-goes but I found some awesome local VWheads to come by and give me some pointers


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Care to share?
I need all the wiring help that i can get..


----------



## sumpsfast (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Satur9)*

Sure man, I will. And there is going to be a detailed post on it after Im done as well. Everyone seems hush and the threads Ive read do squat with details. 
We should definietly try to meet up somewhere in between next year and show these things off. I am trying to hit PVW mag and Eurotuner, we'll see what happens...


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Yea, that would be sweet!
Maybe this summer i could make a road trip out to CO.. There are a few other AZ peeps that we could meet up with or something.. haha


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: ABA 8v X-flow swap into MKII, still have a couple wiring questions.... (sumpsfast)*

what specific wiring questions do you have? cant answer questions if nothing is asked.


----------



## sumpsfast (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: ABA 8v X-flow swap into MKII, still have a couple wiring questions.... (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_what specific wiring questions do you have? cant answer questions if nothing is asked.

Thank you for asking! Keep in mind I have a MKIII Bentley on the way....
First off, going with no AC, no PS no windshield wahser pump. With this is mind, where are these wires and what other wires from the MKIII harness can I get rid of?
Second, what are the plugs for that are closest to the main ECU plug (the ones witihin 10-12 inches of the ECU right on the crack in the garage floor... not the three coming from the red wiring)? They came unlabeled.
Next, I cant figure out the orientation of the MKIII harness. Obviously, the ECU is on the other side of the car, but what are the wires that go from the ECU to the fuse box, specifically?
Finally, a detailed recap of what needs to be done to connect this harness to the ecu... I know something needs to be repinned, the four white plugs go directly in, a fuse needs to be inserted somewhere and a few others.
We can start there, and John and I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## sumpsfast (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Satur9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Satur9* »_Yea, that would be sweet!
Maybe this summer i could make a road trip out to CO.. There are a few other AZ peeps that we could meet up with or something.. haha

That wouls be so sweet. I will be in Chicago until July and then will need a little time to get 'er finished. We should really plan something!
BTW, the head went into the rebuilder tonight... 3 angle grind, new seats, blah blah blah.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: ABA 8v X-flow swap into MKII, still have a couple wiring questions.... (sumpsfast)*

no AC you can cut out alot of **** but i would leave it unless you wanna be a show boy. want to make sure you dont cut anything wrong. there is alot of stuff integrated into the fan controller. sensors on coolant flange. sensor in raintray. low pressure switch in pass fender side. 2 wires to the compressor etc etc. no wiring for PS and just a 2 pin connector that connects to C on the driver side frame rail.
i dont see any pics but it should be evap, should be 2 pin, most likely 2 of them, MAF is also there. there also might be O2 there also.
if you are still not sure take pics of the specific connector.
the harness just kinda lay it in there and you will figure it out. you need to connect the 3 big white ones along with the small white one for the wipers. jump the fat red wires with a 15A fuse. the grey and yellow wires with the brown connector is your obd port. the single blue wire with white stripe with blue connector goes to W1 to get rid of the speed cut. there also is probably a single yellow connector with a black wire with a white stripe that needs constant power to control the fan module. 
are you using the mk3 headlight harness? what about cluster?


----------



## sumpsfast (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: ABA 8v X-flow swap into MKII, still have a couple wiring questions.... (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_no AC you can cut out alot of **** but i would leave it unless you wanna be a show boy. want to make sure you dont cut anything wrong. there is alot of stuff integrated into the fan controller. sensors on coolant flange. sensor in raintray. low pressure switch in pass fender side. 2 wires to the compressor etc etc. no wiring for PS and just a 2 pin connector that connects to C on the driver side frame rail.
i dont see any pics but it should be evap, should be 2 pin, most likely 2 of them, MAF is also there. there also might be O2 there also.
if you are still not sure take pics of the specific connector.
the harness just kinda lay it in there and you will figure it out. you need to connect the 3 big white ones along with the small white one for the wipers. jump the fat red wires with a 15A fuse. the grey and yellow wires with the brown connector is your obd port. the single blue wire with white stripe with blue connector goes to W1 to get rid of the speed cut. there also is probably a single yellow connector with a black wire with a white stripe that needs constant power to control the fan module. 
are you using the mk3 headlight harness? what about cluster? 

Ok, this is good.
I AM going show, so I need to know which are ok to cut... the pic is here, forgot it earlier.
So I see where the 15 amp fuse goes, where exactly does the yellow/brown connector plug in? I will look to find W1 and where do you suggest plugging in the yellow/black with white stripe for the constant power?
Thanks a ton, you are by far the most helpful person thus far.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: ABA 8v X-flow swap into MKII, still have a couple wiring questions.... (sumpsfast)*

there is a jumper off a mk3 that connects 30 to 30b that it can plug into. or off one of the D connectors. got to take better pics but you will see once its in the car what to cut. just cut connector off and tape in so you could add later if you need. the brown connector goes to a junction and then to the obd port to scan the car for codes.


----------



## sumpsfast (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: ABA 8v X-flow swap into MKII, still have a couple wiring questions.... (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_there is a jumper off a mk3 that connects 30 to 30b that it can plug into. or off one of the D connectors. got to take better pics but you will see once its in the car what to cut. just cut connector off and tape in so you could add later if you need. the brown connector goes to a junction and then to the obd port to scan the car for codes.

Sorry man, this consfuses me. What is a jumper? Are you saying put plug from 30 into plug 30b on the MKII?
Cut what connector off and tape it in where?
Do MKII even have OBD ports?


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: ABA 8v X-flow swap into MKII, still have a couple wiring questions.... (sumpsfast)*

Geez thats it???
Here's what i gotta deal with

















_Quote, originally posted by *sumpsfast* »_


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

I'm also going to run no PS or AC..
From my reading, it seems that we can use the MK2 cooling stuff and just splice that into the fuse box (assuming your swapping yours to CE2?)
Bonesaw rocks


----------



## sumpsfast (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Satur9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Satur9* »_I'm also going to run no PS or AC..
From my reading, it seems that we can use the MK2 cooling stuff and just splice that into the fuse box (assuming your swapping yours to CE2?)
Bonesaw rocks









What cooling stuff? I am using the Digi2 fuse box and dash


----------



## sumpsfast (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: ABA 8v X-flow swap into MKII, still have a couple wiring questions.... (Satur9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Satur9* »_Geez thats it???
Here's what i gotta deal with


















Hooooooolly moly man, that is a beast. That is all the dash wiring as well?
Dang bro, maybe just doing the 6 wiring steps into the MKII box would be easier...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: ABA 8v X-flow swap into MKII, still have a couple wiring questions.... (sumpsfast)*

yes there is a jumper piece, ill try to find a pic later.
cut off the ac connectors you dont want.
mk2s have a different style scan port.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: ABA 8v X-flow swap into MKII, still have a couple wiring questions.... (bonesaw)*

you can use the mk2 headlight and fan harness but i prefer to use the mk3 stuff.


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey guys- Im doing this right now as well...Complete OBD1 2.0 into my Jetta CE2-
Can you take more pics so I have a better Idea of whats going on?
Im keeping PS and AC and using the mk3 harnesses in the mk2 fuse box.


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: ABA 8v X-flow swap into MKII, still have a couple wiring questions.... (sumpsfast)*

Yea, i dunno what i'm going to do with all that yet..
I was thinking of swapping my CE1 over to CE2 but that seems like a huge PITA.. 
What are the 6 wiring steps??

_Quote, originally posted by *sumpsfast* »_
Hooooooolly moly man, that is a beast. That is all the dash wiring as well?
Dang bro, maybe just doing the 6 wiring steps into the MKII box would be easier...


----------



## IronGTi (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: ABA 8v X-flow swap into MKII, still have a couple wiring questions.... (Satur9)*

kinda like this?
been runnign through wires and the Bently for about 3 or 4 days now, thinned out some stuff, about to sepperate the headlights from the main harness. snapped a pic after the first day unwinding/cutting the tape from the harness 








Thought i would have to get second fan relay after removing the module, but a third look after some sleep and no second relay was needed. 
bad picture of the wire diagram, line at the bottom with the small square next to it sayes W/O AC and the middle line that is broken in the center is where the module is on cars W/AC 








removed it and re pinned the thermal switch connector and good as factory non A/C new 
tools of the trade 








the thermal switch connector 








terminal removal tool 
























here is the wire from the thermal switch to the fan control Module removed 








Now gettign ready to crimp on a new terminal to the wire from the Fan which once went to the control module, and will now go directly into the thermal switch. 
















just like new 
















looks OEM again 








here is the left over which includes, Hood switch connector, and alarm stuff, horn etc.... all A/C connectors and the fan control module








repinned the euro bulb tray sockets onto the 95 Jetta tail light/fuel pump harness, similar prosess as above, but done about 12 times. all i have to say is i love GM's wire and terminal repair kits, this thing is dam close to factory if i do say so myself. 
























the jetta had 4door switches so i took out the rear two and removed the trunk poper, was goiing to keep it but then decided it wasn't worth it. and it made taking out the trunk actuator and alarm stuff for the jetta trunk lid much more simple. 
extra wire added to the old pile 








now still on the shelf with sepperating the headlights, not difficult, just need to re reroute the headlight ground form the splice pack in the harness, then after that, its a fit to the engine bay and some bends here and there to make it fit the contours or the engine bay better, and then tape it up with some friction tape and then some protective condouit here and there.....


----------



## sumpsfast (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: ABA 8v X-flow swap into MKII, still have a couple wiring questions.... (IronGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IronGTi* »_kinda like this?
been runnign through wires and the Bently for about 3 or 4 days now, thinned out some stuff, about to sepperate the headlights from the main harness. snapped a pic after the first day unwinding/cutting the tape from the harness 


Man, those pics are so hard to see. 
What exactly are you doing? MKIII into MKII, doesnt sound right, with the trunk actuator and all. 
Anyways, could you be more specific on what you dont need, and where those wires are to cut? It would be great(ie hood switch connector, AC, alarm stuff etc?
thx


----------



## sumpsfast (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: ABA 8v X-flow swap into MKII, still have a couple wiring questions.... (sumpsfast)*

Reading thses bentley diagrams is like banging my head against a brick wall






















Any suggestions or guidance?


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: ABA 8v X-flow swap into MKII, still have a couple wiring questions.... (sumpsfast)*

I am in the same boat with you guys, I am deleting power steering and AC and doing a full CE2 swap BUT I would consider doing the 6 wire thing if anyone had instructions! I understand the bentleys pretty well but there are a sh*tload of wires on these mk3 harness I ALSO HAVE SECONDARY AIR INJECTION!!! AHH


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Yea, reading the bently stuff is hard.. 
I cant wait to get elbow deep into this stuff thou, seems that i have been reading about it for so long now.. I just wanna go and do it!


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (Satur9)*

yea seriously, why does it always have to be a waiting game, Ive been reading since June







we need to find someone to go in depth with the 6 wire method because a full CE2 swap would be horrible, I find my CIS wiring very easy to understand


_Modified by mk3jettagtt at 9:58 PM 1-9-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (mk3jettagtt)*

ive never heard of this 6 wire method but there is only a few wires that need to be connected. there is a website with all the info somewhere.


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

I assume thats what whoever I heard it from was talking about but I have been to all the sites and they dont actually say what wires coneect to what its just like " I taped everything up and was done!" oh and they copy pages from the bentley's that I already have, but I guess if I had already done this I wouldnt wanna go back and write about it either so...


----------



## sumpsfast (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: ABA 8v X-flow swap into MKII, still have a couple wiring questions.... (sumpsfast)*

Progress on answers boys:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2895857


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: ABA 8v X-flow swap into MKII, still have a couple wiring questions.... (sumpsfast)*

might help a few of you guys who want to stay ce1. i dont know why in gods name you would want to. there are like 20 different versions so not all of this will apply. http://scirocco.psycode.com/aba/nigel/wiring.html
very simple ingredients for successful ce2 swap.
ce2 mk2 rear harness
ce2 mk2 headlight harness and switch
ce2 mk2 defrost and fog
ce2 other desh wiring. mainly to heater box. you can do your own stereo and such
ce2 mk2 or mk3 D and E harness accessories and brake light switch harness.
ce2 mk2 ingnition harness or use mk3 
ce2 mk2 stalks or mk3 stalks
ce2 mk2 ignition switch
ce2 mk2 ignition housing
ce2 mk2 cluster wiring or mk3 depending on cluster to be used
mk3 engine harness
ce2 mk2 headlight harness but better to use mk3 one with fans and all.
that is basically it, might be missing something. i honestly see no reason to keep 20+ yr old wiring. that not everything is the same. 

somewhere i got a aba harness for ce1 i can get the wire colors and where they go to off of. its basically constant switched and ground in a few places.


_Modified by bonesaw at 2:00 AM 1-10-2007_


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Hmm.. I gotta have most of that stuff in that nest of wires i have..


----------



## sumpsfast (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (mk3jettagtt)*

Yesss...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=20


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: ABA 8v X-flow swap into MKII, still have a couple wiring questions.... (bonesaw)*

that ce1 aba harness would be helpful Im gonna see how many of the wires on that website I have...


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (Satur9)*

Does anyone know what this relay does?








I am trying to cut the secondary air injection out of the harness... here is picture of the relay Im trying to cut out...








But Im not sure if I can cut it out because one of the wires coming out of the relay goes into the EVAP purge valve then back to the ecm... pic


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (mk3jettagtt)*

cant tell from pic, possibly 02 heater relay


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

thanks do you know anything about the secondary air injection?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (mk3jettagtt)*

what do you want to know? if you cut it out you throw a code. if you throw a SAI code whats the big deal to throw an evap code too.


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

oh ok all I wanted to know is if it would make something run screwy... thanks


----------



## IronGTi (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (mk3jettagtt)*

look at the diagram for one without secondary air, then compair it to the diagram you have. then see if there is another way to by pass that circuit that goes through the secondary air and go right to the evap part.
there must be a way cause some of the 96 cars had no AIR system
Oh and yes cutting out the evap may be an issue if you have Emission tests, and same goes for the AIR, unless you have an ECM that is for a car with NO AIR then your good.
Actualy some 96-97 ECMs are programmed differently








if your stuff is 96-97 and you get a 2.0 cabrio ECM #037 906 259 F
you'd be golden.


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (IronGTi)*

thanks for the information, I dont get emission tests here so I will be ok there... Can I run my car without EVAP also???


----------



## IronGTi (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (mk3jettagtt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3jettagtt* »_ Can I run my car without EVAP also???

yep


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Damit!!








I finally started to pick through the wiring harness that came with my ABA today.. I was pissed to find that most of the plugs have been cut off















Soo.. I dunno what i'm going to do.. 
The ABA engine harness looks fine, but everything else that connects to the fuse/relay panel appears to be hacked








Looks like i'll be keeping my CE1 and just splicing in the ABA harness afterall


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (Satur9)*

that sucks, I just swapped in my mk3 jetta dash into my gti and it looks killer! and I cleaned up my harness alot by taking out the AC and cruise and secondary air and EVAP wiring out of it, I think like 50% of it is gone I will take pics tomorrow


----------



## sumpsfast (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (mk3jettagtt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3jettagtt* »_that sucks, I just swapped in my mk3 jetta dash into my gti and it looks killer! and I cleaned up my harness alot by taking out the AC and cruise and secondary air and EVAP wiring out of it, I think like 50% of it is gone I will take pics tomorrow

Will you pleeeeeease post or email me to show me what you cut and where they are? I need to do the exact same and some guidance would be swell


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (IronGTi)*

you can code out the secondary air injection stuff just by changing the ECM coding, just like that table shows. you will have to wire in an obd port and have acces to a vag.com though. but if you have your mk2 dash still then no CEL = no problem.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

or you can use the mk3 cluster and pull the bulb


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

haha yeah i pulled out the bulb, umm sumps you should DEFINITELY try to learn the bentley, its really hard to go over everything I cut out, I can take pictures of what I have done so far... but if you wanna know what you can cut out and where you have to learn the bentley. it comes in handy not only for the swap but for any automotive future you want to have... but I will take pics tomorrow


----------



## sumpsfast (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (mk3jettagtt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3jettagtt* »_haha yeah i pulled out the bulb, umm sumps you should DEFINITELY try to learn the bentley, its really hard to go over everything I cut out, I can take pictures of what I have done so far... but if you wanna know what you can cut out and where you have to learn the bentley. it comes in handy not only for the swap but for any automotive future you want to have... but I will take pics tomorrow 

Trying to fiugre that dang thing out, it is confusing. Any help is great, or advice on how to read the wiring diagrams...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (sumpsfast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sumpsfast* »_
Trying to fiugre that dang thing out, it is confusing. Any help is great, or advice on how to read the wiring diagrams...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

There is no easy way to do an engine swap ...learning the wiring diagram is not that hard. if it is to hard for you to understand how will you fix it when it has problems later down the road?


----------



## sumpsfast (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_There is no easy way to do an engine swap ...learning the wiring diagram is not that hard. if it is to hard for you to understand how will you fix it when it has problems later down the road?

Well, I stated.. "still TRYING" to figure it out. I suppose I'll spend time until I do. And when you cant figure things out to fix, thats when you post on the good 'ol Tex


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (sumpsfast)*

True...
Stick with it and learn the book...It's well worth it....read and re read the instructions for reading the wiring diagrams in the begining of the chapter....You will get it and be the local wiring go to guy....Not that that's all ways a good thing


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Hahha.. Yea, its a good thing you dont live near me sir!!
(Sumpsfast)


----------



## sumpsfast (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Satur9)*

I wish I did so we could support eachother while we






















And then once we http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , we could get together and cruise weekly and look like


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (sumpsfast)*

haha I agree, here is a tip if you are using the 4k tranny.. get the mk3 shift box and linkage and everything and swap it in.. you have to put the shifter itself in the mk2 shift box but all the linkages and everything bolt right up and its really nice tight shifting... I just did it today, its awesome.. like I always say, I will take pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (sumpsfast)*

That would be sweet

_Quote, originally posted by *sumpsfast* »_I wish I did so we could support eachother while we






















And then once we http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , we could get together and cruise weekly and look like


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

I dont really need a Leak Detection Pump do I?


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (mk3jettagtt)*

BEFORE:








AFTER: 








SH*T REMOVED:


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Geez


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (Satur9)*

its kind of decieving because I took off the headlight harness and the injector harness and the steering column harness but its still a huge difference


----------

